# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Standalone mezzanine inside shed

## tifflee

Hi all, 
ok so i'm looking to build a mezzanine inside my shed which will be pretty much standalone so not to add any loading to the shed (which it wasn't designed to support) and its a rather large span at 7.2m. A friend of mine did some calculations and recommended a couple of different beams the lightest of which to meet the span requirement (with no centre post) was a 250UB37.3. 
Now assuming I go with this beam (or ever something larger) I was wondering what considerations should I be giving for steel posts in terms in dimensions and wall thickness, is there a table I can reference for such a thing? I was looking at using RHS 150mm x 100mm (4mm) at each end but I have no idea if that is overkill or not. 
cheers, Lee

----------


## cyclic

You should be fine with 100x100x4 posts, after all, it is all downweight, unless you intend to park a Mack on it.

----------


## tifflee

Oh excellent, that will reduce the cost on my sunk cost fallacy of a shed, cheers!

----------

